# The A Team.....again...sorry



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I needed more pictures for Ava's FB page, so I found myself taking way too many...again...:blush:









Ava in disguise..!!! 









Pick me up NOW!!!









That's it for now...I'll be back. :thumbsup:


----------



## sharday (Dec 29, 2012)

Aww too cute


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Too cute, I love the pink wig!!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Adorable. The wig is so cute!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't believe that she leaves it on or one of the others don't grab it!!! She is a cutie!!!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Ava, you are one cute little Malt. But then again, so are all of your siblings too!!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Super cute! I saw the pink hair on facebook and was confused. I didn't realize it was a wig! They are so precious! I love the picture of them all in the bed together.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Pink is your color Ava. She is so CUTE!!! :tender:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ava - you're giving Nicki Minaj a run for her money.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Love your photos, Pat.:chili:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

The pink hair is the best!!!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I never get too many pics of Ava


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Ava is so flippin cute and photogenic!!!! Of course Abby and Archie look adorable also :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Archie, Abbey, and Ava look like they are posing together in the shape of a heart.:heart::heart::heart:

Adorable pictures, as usual.:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Adorable pictures. Dear Abbey...she doesn't get all the attention that wee Ava does, but she is really really pretty.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Pat, U quack me up:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

All of your babies are adorable! :wub: Ava is such a good sport. Mine would never sit still long enough to let me dress them and pose them. I always love seeing pictures of your clan. There's no such thing as too many.


----------



## simplymars9 (Nov 27, 2012)

I love the pink wig! So cute, all of them!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

We can never have too many pictures of the A Team, Pat!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for the cool comments....I was just trying to get a few days worth of pics for Ava's page....she's got so many followers now it's become a job!!!! But well worth it.....wish I could come up with something to sell, LOL...I'd make some serious $$. Oh well, it's great to just be able to make people smile!!!! :aktion033: I took 184 pictures, so I'm good for a day or two, LOL....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Thanks for the cool comments....I was just trying to get a few days worth of pics for Ava's page....she's got so many followers now it's become a job!!!! But well worth it.....wish I could come up with something to sell, LOL...I'd make some serious $$. Oh well, it's great to just be able to make people smile!!!! :aktion033: I took 184 pictures, so I'm good for a day or two, LOL....


I <3 Ava t-shirts, mugs, calendars, etc....She's got the following!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sue, I know she does. But when I make stuff on Zazzle to sell, they get 99% and get like $1.00 or less....

I need to come up with something.......something.......


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Thanks for the cool comments....I was just trying to get a few days worth of pics for Ava's page....she's got so many followers now it's become a job!!!! But well worth it.....wish I could come up with something to sell, LOL...I'd make some serious $$. Oh well, it's great to just be able to make people smile!!!! :aktion033: I took 184 pictures, so I'm good for a day or two, LOL....


Items to sell? Marti's Tanners Togs, Laura's painted Wine Glasses, My wine bottle stoppers...Let's all get rich! How much commission would you like? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

MoonDog said:


> Items to sell? Marti's Tanners Togs, Laura's painted Wine Glasses, My wine bottle stoppers...Let's all get rich! How much commission would you like? :HistericalSmiley:



Hey.....that's a great idea!!!! How could we work that????:chili:


----------



## Maltshakes (Sep 19, 2012)

i LOL'ed at the wig! toooo cute!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Hey.....that's a great idea!!!! How could we work that????:chili:


I have no idea Pat but I think I've come up with a better idea. Children's Books!!! That could be huge! "Ava's Busy Day", "Ava Gets a Sister", "Ava's Puppy Party"... Then she could sign every copy with her wee little paw print! :thumbsup:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Ava My Little Sweetie,all take all 8x10's Please.*
*Yogi**

*Iam Dreaming of when you make it big in Hollywood!!!!*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

MoonDog said:


> I have no idea Pat but I think I've come up with a better idea. Children's Books!!! That could be huge! "Ava's Busy Day", "Ava Gets a Sister", "Ava's Puppy Party"... Then she could sign every copy with her wee little paw print! :thumbsup:



Children's books?? :w00t: I've heard that so many times.....that sounds so hard.....it's been a long time since I've had a "kid" my daughter is 35 years old.....

....and would it matter if i like dogs better than kids???? OMG...NO, I did not just say that!!!!! No, it was not me, it was my EVIL twin sister!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

The A Team said:


> Children's books?? :w00t: I've heard that so many times.....that sounds so hard.....it's been a long time since I've had a "kid" my daughter is 35 years old.....
> 
> ....and would it matter if i like dogs better than kids???? OMG...NO, I did not just say that!!!!! No, it was not me, it was my EVIL twin sister!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Oh Pat Now Thats A Great IDEA!!!!!!
Really Give that Some thought. Nickee*


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Children's books?? :w00t: I've heard that so many times.....that sounds so hard.....it's been a long time since I've had a "kid" my daughter is 35 years old.....
> 
> ....and would it matter if i like dogs better than kids???? OMG...NO, I did not just say that!!!!! No, it was not me, it was my EVIL twin sister!!!!!!!!!!!


Well, I'd say write Dog's Books but I'm not sure they'd be able to read them...:HistericalSmiley: Maybe you could do an Ava Clothing Line!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Adorable pics of adorable fluffs :wub::wub::wub: the wig is hysterical :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Thanks for the cool comments....I was just trying to get a few days worth of pics for Ava's page....she's got so many followers now it's become a job!!!! But well worth it.....wish I could come up with something to sell, LOL...I'd make some serious $$. Oh well, it's great to just be able to make people smile!!!! :aktion033: I took 184 pictures, so I'm good for a day or two, LOL....


Sell pictures of Ava ... of course with a personalized pawtograph!:chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

MoonDog said:


> I have no idea Pat but I think I've come up with a better idea. Children's Books!!! That could be huge! "Ava's Busy Day", "Ava Gets a Sister", "Ava's Puppy Party"... Then she could sign every copy with her wee little paw print! :thumbsup:


Oh, yes!!! I love that idea!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

We can never have enough pictures of your crew, Pat!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I love the pictures!!! I also like the idea of selling stuff, and I want in if you do!!! :w00t::w00t:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, I could be your ghost writer, but then I would want my 99%!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

MoonDog said:


> Well, I'd say write Dog's Books but I'm not sure they'd be able to read them...:HistericalSmiley: Maybe you could do an Ava Clothing Line!


 
One of these days I might try to play around with a children's book...people have told me that I should do this many times....


....another thing would be to sell the stuff that our SM members make, we could make a store on her FB page and figure out percentages (I'm not a greedy person:blush and it could be a win/win situation....I think....B)


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

You can never have to many pictures! I love seeing her!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She is so cute.:wub:


----------



## Lili 1 (Apr 9, 2012)

There can never be tooooo many maltese pictuers at all!!!! Kiss


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

The A Team said:


> One of these days I might try to play around with a children's book...people have told me that I should do this many times....
> 
> 
> ....another thing would be to sell the stuff that our SM members make, we could make a store on her FB page and figure out percentages (I'm not a greedy person:blush and it could be a win/win situation....I think....B)


 
*SM Members For sale page all in one section would be great. There is alot of talent here iam sure.*
*So Many of us Buy on the internet anyway.*
*Iam For this. I Just want to Buy* Nickee**

*I would like my own account Please-Yogi**


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

imagine how adorable if you make posters like this one that I just bought and will frame to display on my entrance? You could use her pictures matching cool lines. Oh my it would be so awesome. Then greeting cards. Then post cards. You can sell on etsy, fab, etc. I paid 18$ and it probably cost $2,50. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

MoonDog said:


> Items to sell? Marti's Tanners Togs, Laura's painted Wine Glasses, My wine bottle stoppers...Let's all get rich! How much commission would you like? :HistericalSmiley:


 
I Have a question? When there is a post on the sale forum and a sm member sells something. Does anyone get a fee off what she got. Ok i post Yogis Coat $10.00 I Get the whole amount Right.
So If you are selling on a special section all in one place-Items and i or someone else wants it-i just send you Paypal money. Thats it !or a checkRight.
Does Sm Get a fee when a member sells something?

Its Not like you are a vendor-thats totally differant i understand.
I Also See that if a member has a specialty that we all know about we just go to their fb page and see items for sale. i like that thats how i do it.

But if some thing were here. we have a chance at buying something. Rather then here or ther and word of mouth and the seller has a shot at making the money. No Fees involved at all. Nickee*


----------

